# FUJI Cambridge. I've had it 33yrs, since new. I had 54/32 front, and 32/13cassett. My next project



## Cycleology (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Cycleology (Oct 3, 2016)

The original fenders cracked... I also have replica fenders.


----------



## Cycleology (Mar 25, 2017)

Finally finished the restore on this Cambridge VI  (+Gears)


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 14, 2017)

Elegant bikes I've not seen a chain tensioner like that before was that a Fuji only feature? The slight arch in the TT makes it a striking looking frame and you know by looking at it that it wasn't an average bike. I'm sure you remember what you paid for it, definitely got your money's worth!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycleology (Jul 31, 2019)

kwoodyh said:


> Elegant bikes I've not seen a chain tensioner like that before was that a Fuji only feature? The slight arch in the TT makes it a striking looking frame and you know by looking at it that it wasn't an average bike. I'm sure you remember what you paid for it, definitely got your money's worth!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bought this Fuji new, for $289.95. Although it was never stored outside, I did ride it in all weather. Not real good on our winter snowy roads. I sold this after restoring it for $150.  The first person that came and looked at it bought it for my asking price. He wrecked it the first week he had it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

that Sanyo Dynapower generator was a cool feature.  Did it still work when you sold the bike?


----------



## Cycleology (Aug 1, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> that Sanyo Dynapower generator was a cool feature.  Did it still work when you sold the bike?



Yes the Sanyo Dynapower still worked. I only burned the headlamp bulb out twice in all the years. I was tempted to change bulbs to LED, but I kept the original lights.


----------

